# Declining Ice Cream deliveries.



## Seamus

So I don’t know if it’s a new thing or for whatever reason I haven’t had them up till now. In the last 2 weeks I’ve been getting Baskin Robbins ice cream delivery requests.

My instinct is to think they won’t end well. LOL. Got to be worse than a milkshake for melting. I just decline them. Has anyone been delivering ice cream? How do you get it delivered without melting all over?


----------



## Pax Collector

Seamus said:


> So I don't know if it's a new thing or for whatever reason I haven't had them up till now.


I'm going to take a wild guess and assume that there's an uptick in those orders during the hot months.


----------



## Toby2

I do the BR deliveries. The customer has to know the final result of a delivery like that. If not they’ll learn. Then again how much different can it be than if the wife wanted you to pick up a couple of chocolate sundaes for her and the kids. Or a pint of ice cream from the supermarket. I saw on here someone made custom drink carrier with a small foam cooler. That would be nice. I just haven’t had the time to put that much effort into doing these deliveries. The only trouble with a BR order is your going to wait for it to made.


----------



## nighthawk398

all I have delivered from BR were pints and quarts and had no issues


----------



## MontcoUberDriver

I decline them. Did a delivery from a burger shop that included milkshakes. What a nightmare. Can’t avoid something like that but knowingly taking ice cream is asking for trouble.


----------



## Initial D

Some couriers on Youtube suggested to get a cooler filled with ice in the summer season for ice cream requests.


----------



## RDWRER

Initial D said:


> Some couriers on Youtube suggested to get a cooler filled with ice in the summer season for ice cream requests.


Make sure to go all out and then write it off on your taxes!


----------



## amazinghl

I just delivered some ice cream for 8 miles.
Not my problem if they melt.


----------



## Seamus

Pax Collector said:


> I'm going to take a wild guess and assume that there's an uptick in those orders during the hot months.


Probably but it hasn't been warm here, been colder than normal, 40's and 50's


----------



## Tank_Driver

I’ve gotten them before from Cold Stone etc. and never had an issue. Just get a good carrier. I actually find frozen yogurt orders where the guy wants 4 types of yogurt and 12 completely non-complementary toppings much more annoying.


----------



## Soldiering

I've delivered both I've cream an shakes here in Phoenix. It's always good as long as it's within 3 miles otherwise you will have a small amount of melting. No idiots ever complained, they could go get it themselves.


----------



## part-timer

Not BR, but I get friendly's all the time. They knew what they were ordering and they knew the chances...


----------



## Woohaa

Initial D said:


> Some couriers on Youtube suggested to get a cooler filled with ice in the summer season for ice cream requests.


----------



## uberboy1212

I don’t mind containers of ice cream but I can’t stand ordering sundaes with all sorts of random toppings


----------



## Seamus

uberboy1212 said:


> I don't mind containers of ice cream but I can't stand ordering sundaes with all sorts of random toppings


Exactly, a container delivery should be quick pick up and if the delivery is too far and it partially melts than nothing can be done about that. Sundaes with all kinds of toppings to me seems like a recipe for disaster and a big mess. Unfortunately no way of knowing before acceptance so Ive just been declining them. I keep imagining an order for 4-6 Sundaes with 16 different topping. Yikes!


----------



## Big Wig !!!

What's even worse is Yogurtland. Not just because it's ice cream but because you have to self serve the order.


----------



## Flier5425

The places you have to order, wait for it to be completed, pay, and deliver seem to be the ones that kill any attempt to be profitable. I decline the overwhelming majority of these requests.


----------



## Goongpad77

I’m not a fan of ice cream deliveries when it’s peak summer around here.. I won’t take any long distance frozen treats. I keep a Styrofoam cooler in a box in my hatchback for desserts that come with a scoop of ice cream.. 

I really think ice cream delivery should be nixed.. It’s just a dumb.. It gets so ridiculously hot here in the summer..

One time when I first started doing this I got a ping from Postmates for a donut place and the guy ordered a donut Sunday.. he was 9 miles away! 

They make the donuts there to order so they’re warm! The dingbat counter girl didn’t even separate the ice cream from the donut. I apologize to the dude when I dropped it off, but I was like man I just had to drive 9 miles through continual stop lights!


----------



## Anonymhysa

I take them. If you order a 5 buck pint from Ben & Jerry's 20 minutes away and expect super cold frozen treats, then you get what you deserve. Which is at most 15 minutes in your own freezer.


----------



## Z129

I don't do Eats, but I do other food deliveries and I take a cooler with ice packs in it with me when I work. I don't do rideshare at the same time I do deliveries so It isn't a hassle to have it in my car. I have thermal bags for hot food and the cooler for cold stuff. Still, it can be very difficult getting ice cream to the customer in a still frozen state when it is triple digits outside. My wife's birthday is in September and every year she requests an ice cream cake. Getting it home intact is a major pain.


----------



## loophole

Invest in one of these guys, it is helpful to also have 12v/110v converter at home to "pre-chill" the device before venturing out wherever you live, for me it is into the desert wasteland of what is the valley of the Sun

The Igloo Iceless 26 quart is the ultimate solution for keeping your food and beverages cool for a long time. Cool on-the-go without the mess and inconvenience of ice in your car, SUV, RV or big rig. Iceless cooling performance is powered by thermoelectric technology. This cooler cools down to 36 degrees Fahrenheit below the outside temperature. It plugs directly into any 12V DC outlet (cigarette lighter) for easy power while traveling. It features a brushless motor and convection cooling so everything stays cold, not just some of the items. Comfortable molded hands for two handed carrying and lifting.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007ZYH4BM/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Solid 5

Not my problem if the idiot customer thinking they are going to get freezing cold shakes or sundaes. They ordered from a food delivery service, expect nothing. If they wanted rock hard ice cream they get can get off their millennial butt and get it themselves. Or learn to drive for the 16 year olds that order it.

You delivery ants that get these futuristic thermal bags for Taco Bell or McDonalds.....LOLOLOLOLOL......


----------



## Drizzle

I actually like them and will gladly do them all day. I just use a bag and have no issues with melting and it doesnt make my car smell which is a plus. Also in colorado those customers are always pretty chill, high people tip better.


----------



## DriverMark

Done Cold Stone. They prep the items and stick in a freezer in Styrofoam contains. So they are good and frozen still. I use my DoorDash bag to transport them. 

The fact Cold Stone has always had my order ready when I get there, even when they have a long line and busy, I'll take those all day long.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

Just eat the ice cream and say you dropped the cone while going to the car.


----------



## amazinghl

I drove to a Diary Queen last night after 10 minutes of driving around 8:30pm. Drive thru had probably 10 cars and parking lot was 70% full. I tried my luck going in only to find out they don't start preparing the food until a driver gets there. I cancelled and called it a night. Going to black list this Diary Queen from now on.


----------



## dlearl476

I regularly do Stone Cold and Farrs. Once in a while I have to wait at SC, if they’re busy. If they’re not, the orders are ready and in their freezer. I put them in my insulated bag and deliver. NP.


----------



## driverguy77

had my first one from stone cold, all ice cream was in small containers of it's own, in a bag, but I used the space blanket anyway around it, it went ok.


----------



## Invisible

I’ve done a lot of Cold Stone, and no problems with them. In our hot, humid summer days, I usually keep the ice cream on the floor in a bag or tray with the air on higher I do have a little insulated cooler, if needed. But I rarely had to use it. 

My only issue is McD’s in summer because they prepare the drinks, shakes & McFlurry’s first, as they’re waiting for the rest of the order. I’ve had to have them remake some shakes & McFlurry’s because they were already getting melty on the counter. But some locations are now putting them in the cooler, as they’re making the rest of the order.


----------



## Seamus

DriverMark said:


> Done Cold Stone. They prep the items and stick in a freezer in Styrofoam contains. So they are good and frozen still. I use my DoorDash bag to transport them.
> 
> The fact Cold Stone has always had my order ready when I get there, even when they have a long line and busy, I'll take those all day long.


You've convinced me! I'm gonna take the next one. Hopefully it doesn't end up like this:


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel

DriverMark said:


> Done Cold Stone. They prep the items and stick in a freezer in Styrofoam contains. So they are good and frozen still. I use my DoorDash bag to transport them.
> 
> The fact Cold Stone has always had my order ready when I get there, even when they have a long line and busy, I'll take those all day long.


My Cold Stone in New Jersey operates the same way. Order is always ready to go and I can usually feel the coldness coming from the paper bag so just keeping it in the DoorDash tote is more than enough for a 10 to 12 minute ride.


----------



## Solid 5

Generally IDGAF about keeping their ice cream cold, in fact I’ll turn off my A/C and roll the windows down in our 90+ degree heat on purpose.

You want cold ice cream, get off your millennial butt and get it yourself, the tip you give the ice cream shop is gonna be the same as you give me.


----------



## RabbleRouser

Pax Collector said:


> I'm going to take a wild guess and assume that there's an uptick in those orders during the hot months.


Enough already....STOP ? with the logic.

I'm heading back to the
"Uber and passengers ruined my life" thread ? 
Crazy ? is entertaining


----------



## Seamus

So I tried 2 tonight, both BR. Worked out ok only because they were both short drop offs. BR puts them in a paper cup and into a paper bag. Doubt it would survive a longer drop off.


----------



## Emp9

I decline it. Bad rating waiting to hapown in 80 degree heat


----------

